# sawmill value



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm looking at a 1986 WoodMizer LT40. It has elecrtic head control and electric feed. 20hp Onan engine. Has been covered and in a barn for 12 years. This sawmill has only 239 hours on it. The lady wants me to put a price on it. I do not want to take advantage of her so if some of you guys with more knowledge than me could come up with a fair price I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodmizer has it's own used.....*

Do a search here for comparables:
https://www.woodmizer.com/usedsawmills/default.aspx

It would be best if you can get that unit to start and run. Selling a barn find without any info won't pay off well.


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks woodnthings......I called woodmizer and they were really helpful....he said if running this unit would be worth $8,600, but since it has not ran in twelve years and Onan is now in Canada I should only buy if below $5k......then I have money to repair.....we will see what she says.....


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

well I got the LT 40 for $5k....had it home and running in about two hours...RUNS LIKE A SEWING MACHINE!......I got about 50 blades with it....used of course...they are rusty and old. should I junk them or are they still good?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got a large round plastic tub?*

If they are coiled up and would fit in the tub you can use a variety of rust removing products. Evap O rust is one, possibly muratic acid, a dangerous chemical, lye, oxalic acid...do a search to see what would be the safest and most effective. Always wear hand and eye protection. :yes:

The factory sharpening service can reset the teeth and sharpen them. They may cull out the worst ones if they aren't worth it. Call for pricing and details.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Woodmizer has an excellent program for sharpening blades. Call them to discuss. 
Did you get any factory manuals with your new mill? A friend and I bought about the same vintage Woodmizer as you and Woodmizer was nice enough to make up new operational and parts manuals for us. They are a top notch company to deal with.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

PS - we used rusty blades that came with ours and they cleaned up nicely from sawing dried out white oak.


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.....and yes WM has been great...I have all the manuals and I am taking my blades to the Friday and getting all new belts for the machine...should be a fun weekend!!!


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats, sounds like a heck of a deal! Post some pictures if you get a chance!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes we absolutely need pictures.......


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

machine is great an fun to operate.......here are a couple of crude pics....Thanks again for your tips and advice!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking ole mill:thumbsup: You will enjoy learning to use and also the wonderfull wood you saw. What do you plan on doing w/ wood you saw? 
Feel free to ask questions on this site. There are some pretty savy guys to help.


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment ibpdew. I have plans to build a cabin by the river, several sheds, a building for my wife and daughter to use beside their greenhouse, and a barn to repair.......the lumber will go to good use quickly. This was the reason I decided to purchase a mill....plus I have wanted one since the first time I had someone saw logs for me! The problem I have now is that people know I have a mill and want me to saw for them......one guy wants 10,000 board ft!........if this keeps up.....hydraulic mill here I come!!!!!!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

What part of the country you in? Thx


----------



## a5t1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

Northeast Alabama


----------

